# What is this button?



## Dahmu (Jun 3, 2019)

I have searched and searched, but I cannot figure out what this button/knob is for on the dash. It clearly isn't working, bu still have no idea what it's for. Forum search and google search turned up nothing.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dahmu said:


> I have searched and searched, but I cannot figure out what this button/knob is for on the dash. It clearly isn't working, bu still have no idea what it's for. Forum search and google search turned up nothing.


 just a guess. Would that be your windshield washer pump squirter do hicky?


----------



## Dahmu (Jun 3, 2019)

RMTZ67 said:


> just a guess. Would that be your windshield washer pump squirter do hicky?


Ahhh yes the do hicky part!:grin2: That's actually a really good guess. My windshield wipers don't work either. That's most likely it. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The large portion of that knob/Switch controls on/off by turning left/right, 
while the smaller center button activates the washer pump when pushed in.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wait, I know what that button is!!!! It is the Pontiac version of the "Go-Baby-Go" button found on the Eleanor Mustang from _Gone In 60 Seconds_. There it is at the 1:00 minute mark of the video:


----------



## Wilma (May 3, 2015)

It's your windshield wiper control. You turn it to make the wipers work and push the button to activate the washer.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Wilma said:


> It's your windshield wiper control. You turn it to make the wipers work and push the button to activate the washer.


So you are saying it ain't the Go-Baby-Go button? It could be .......maybe???


----------

